# Hadrian is gay.



## Orc (Jul 13, 2009)

But everyone knows that already.





HAPPY BIRTHDAY GAYDRIAN!


----------



## raulpica (Jul 13, 2009)

WOAH! AWESOME

Happy birthday Hadrian! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I guess I'll have to take those pics of the prizes now :3


----------



## Sstew (Jul 13, 2009)

Happy Birthday Hadrian!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 13, 2009)

Hmmmm, is this true Hadrian, all those years together, and you never told me you're gay?!

Cheers mate, have the best one so far, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





And also, have a drink on me!


----------



## granville (Jul 13, 2009)

Woah, happy birthday you sexy beast you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have a goat cake-


----------



## King Zargo (Jul 13, 2009)

To bad there is a rule against posting nude pics on these boards. (At least I think so.) Else i would have made some of me just for you.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But now you will have to do it with this:


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 13, 2009)

Happy birthday Hadrian!


----------



## Diablo1123 (Jul 13, 2009)

I needa find the picture someone post for me on my birthday
But Happy Birthday anyways


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jul 13, 2009)

Why am I not able to see his name on the list of birthdays... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, happy birthday mate


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 13, 2009)

Happy Birthday Hadrian! You're like the 4th person I know who shares a July 14th birthdate


----------



## Salamantis (Jul 13, 2009)

Happy birthday Hadrian


----------



## Elritha (Jul 13, 2009)

Happy birthday. Have a *fabulous* day.


----------



## Law (Jul 13, 2009)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> Why am I not able to see his name on the list of birthdays...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Orc is from the future.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jul 13, 2009)

Happy Birthday Gaydrian. And many many more! =D


----------



## Neko (Jul 13, 2009)

Happy Birthday Hadrian (or Gaydrian or Lesdrian for that matter) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hope it's a good Birthday. :]


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 13, 2009)

Happy birthday Hadrian me old china, I'd say I hope you have a good piss up but it's really a given innit!


----------



## alidsl (Jul 13, 2009)

Happy birthday


----------



## berlinka (Jul 13, 2009)

Aw, HADRIAN YOU NEVER TOLD US YOU ARE GAY!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I'm going to hate you now because I hate ALL GAY PEOPLE! So no matter how good your contributions are with the "what's to come" sections and the brilliant Retro reviews, I hate you for being a filthy queer!!
BLEEEUUURGGGHHH!!!!


----------



## Veho (Jul 13, 2009)

berlinka said:
			
		

> Aw, HADRIAN YOU NEVER TOLD US YOU ARE GAY!!!


Well, if the two months of him using the screen name "Gaydrian" didn't tip you off...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a merry and gay day, Hadrian, darling. May you have a fabulous time.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







And here's a Phat DS showing a rainbow:


----------



## Maktub (Jul 13, 2009)

So that's why he enjoyed my pen0rz in his poop! That explains a lot...


----------



## berlinka (Jul 13, 2009)

GAYDRIAN!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








  THE HUMANITY!!!!!


----------



## Veho (Jul 13, 2009)

Maktub said:
			
		

> So that's why he enjoyed my pen0rz in his poop! That explains a lot...


There are... several things wrong with that sentence, beginning with the fact it almost certainly doesn't mean what you think it means.


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 13, 2009)

Damnit! You beat me to it


----------



## Harumy (Jul 13, 2009)

Happy Birthday Hadrian! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Have fun! 



			
				Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> And also, have a drink on me!



One on me too xD


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (Jul 13, 2009)

happy birthday


----------



## Maktub (Jul 13, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> Maktub said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Literally, yes. Figuratively, no.

Who said TVGames killed imagination? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Poop as a meronimy for pooper. Sup?


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jul 13, 2009)

(8)Happy Birthday to you, happy birthday to you... (out of breath lol)
have a nice birthday.


----------



## mucus (Jul 14, 2009)

holy crap!
happy 28 you old man!


----------



## dinofan01 (Jul 14, 2009)

Happy birthday Hadrian/ Lesdrian/ Gaydrian/ Whateverelsedrian


----------



## vergilite (Jul 14, 2009)

happy birthday man you sly dog u


----------



## Domination (Jul 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday Something *Drian*.

Love your weekly write-ups


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 14, 2009)

Happy birthday HARDian!


----------



## Anakir (Jul 14, 2009)

Hadrian Birthday Happy.


----------



## Zerousen (Jul 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday Hadrian!


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm sure Hadrian didn't tell people he's homosexual so you all could make jokes about him committing sodomy. For crying out loud; who gives a crap?


----------



## War (Jul 14, 2009)

Happy birthday, Hadrian.


----------



## wchill (Jul 14, 2009)

inb4 tomorrow! At least where I live.
Happy birthday Hadrian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I didn't like your DK rap and luckily you got rid of it the Tempcast after 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And I just noticed that Linkiboy is turning 5.


----------



## sanghoku (Jul 14, 2009)

happy bday!


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday Hardrian!!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jul 14, 2009)

Happy birthday!


----------



## SonicRax (Jul 14, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HADRIAN COLLIDER! ^^


----------



## Master Mo (Jul 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday Hadrian! Have a nice one...


----------



## omarroms (Jul 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday Hadrian. You are another year closer to death.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 14, 2009)

Happy B-Day, [insert insulting comment here]drian! I hope you go to a homo rehab soon!


----------



## Raika (Jul 14, 2009)

lolwut I thought this was a spam topic from the topic title.
Anyway...




??????????????

?Raika?


----------



## CockroachMan (Jul 14, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HADRIAN!!


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 14, 2009)

Thank you well wishers.  Two year and I'm 30, well at least the shops ask me for ID regulary.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm so gay with my Mrs and kid and I am so homo too.  The Mrs just got her Wonder Woman outfit and is promising "the works" later...fun times tonight.










You mean gay as in happy right?
And homo as in homosapien?


----------



## Veho (Jul 14, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> You mean gay as in happy right?
> And homo as in homosapien?


Gay as in "merry". And homo as in "Homo Erectus".


----------



## noONE (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh, happy bi_hrth_day Hadrian, you make up for a huge part of this community


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 14, 2009)

noONE said:
			
		

> Oh, happy bi_hrth_day Hadrian, you make up for a huge part of _the spam _


Fix'd


----------



## Brian117 (Jul 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday Hadrian!

Here's to a great mod who likes to joke around with people and make us laugh!

I think today is a good day to use a masculine wipe, no?


----------



## Minox (Jul 14, 2009)

Here's to the greatest spammer around this part of teh internets


----------



## Veho (Jul 14, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> a masculine wipe


Dare I ask what that is?


----------



## Brian117 (Jul 14, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=165861


----------



## saxamo (Jul 14, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A baby wipe...made of SANDPAPER!!!!!


----------



## Blue-K (Jul 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Hadrian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I wish you  and good luck on your project, you realy found a good market niche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


Btw: Also Happy Birthday to all other Birthday Tempers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------

